# Questions about Piko trains



## ScaleModelAddiction (Sep 2, 2010)

Okay so I've got a friend who's doing a foreign exchange in Germany (He's there for three weeks, I go for three weeks next year) and he knew I always had an interest in European model trains and he found a place where he can get Piko HO trains, and wanted to know if I wanted him to bring anything back and then I'd pay him back. So my questions are: Can they run on standard U.S. HO track or would I need Euro spec'd track? Can the coupler pockets accept Kadee U.S. couplers or could U.S. type rolling stock accept Euro couplers? And then what level of detail do Piko models have and how good/ reliable are they?

Edit: Forgot to mention, he's looking at the DC models not Marklin AC.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Couplers would be your biggest drawback, that and the deeper flanges that they have if you run C70 or C83 rail. One of the reasons I stay with C100 rail is so I can run European equipment without trouble.


----------



## ScaleModelAddiction (Sep 2, 2010)

Cool, all of my track right now is code 100 I was thinking of using code 83 when I expanded, but if code 100 is what I need then I'll go with it. I think Peco makes replacement brown ties, just need to find cement ones. Then, after doing a little research I found Kadee makes NEM compatible couplers, and I'd assume they sit higher than U.S. type couplers but would probably be better for switching after I read somewhere Euro couplers need a tweezers for switching.


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

Most new European models have NEM coupler pockets that can accept the Kadee plug-in couplers in various lengths. Much easier to fit than screw-on ones like #5's.


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

Link to a UK shop who sells the plug in couplers. I guess these are available in the US. http://www.kato-unitrack.co.uk/kadee-nem-couplers-4546-0.html


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

all Europeans will rine fine on your C100 track. piko is a mixed bag. their new diesels and electric engines are quite ok but steamers are still ~20 years behind in finish level i hear. they do make an a nice ES64 Eurosprinter Taurus however, and i will be adding that to my collection at some point. but if you have budget look at other makes as well. 
Brawa BR132 is also on my wishlist: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0dWuQQG0nE

as for couplers i didn't find KD #19 to be that much different in height when mounted on my E10 .


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

I have one Piko locomotive, a Siemens ES64 F4 (type 189). The wheels are quite fine and it runs very well. Plug-in Kadees are installed.


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

Realised that I also have a Piko steam loco. This is an older model and as can be seen, has much deeper flanges. These run ok on code 100 track, but will be turned down on the lathe for better appearance.


----------



## ScaleModelAddiction (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, thank you everybody for the help! I got a message back from my friend with what they had yesterday, found a sight for reference pictures and I told him what I wanted. 

@Tankist: Both are not steam, I got either a g1206 labeled for Krupp or RAG, and my little brother got a Taurus that's red with a big B . Rolling stock are 4 axle gons, like the one adersley has behind the type 189. Eventually I'll supplement them with other cars from a U.S. based sight, I see a European coal drag in my future!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

pictures, pictures!


----------



## parom (Nov 2, 2010)

Can you guys suggest a good US vendor for PIKO? I am tempted by this set - http://www.piko-shop.de/index.php?vw_type=artikel&vw_id=9133
DCC, nice layout, 2 trains to play around. 300 Euros should be about 400 USD.


----------



## ScaleModelAddiction (Sep 2, 2010)

Don't worry, I'll get plenty of pictures but it'll be about 2 weeks til' my buddy gets back from Germany. Although I seemed to have developed a fascination with the concept of a diesel hydraulic locomotive.

@parom: You mean like this: http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?Scale=HO&Item=PKOTRNSTS&ID=200843250


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

The cars behind my 189 are Eas-z in Slovenia, but are very widespread across europe and are classified Eas, Eaos, etc. depending on country. Also for coal or minerals there are huge numbers of high sided hopper cars.

Have fun.


----------



## parom (Nov 2, 2010)

ScaleModelAddiction said:


> Don't worry, I'll get plenty of pictures but it'll be about 2 weeks til' my buddy gets back from Germany. Although I seemed to have developed a fascination with the concept of a diesel hydraulic locomotive.
> 
> @parom: You mean like this: http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?Scale=HO&Item=PKOTRNSTS&ID=200843250


Thanks, that's a very good price, less than 300 euros and it seems they have even changed the transformer to a US version.


----------



## ScaleModelAddiction (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah, I'd assume Piko's pricing on their site is MSRP, not what most places would sell them for. Their MSRP for the G1206 is 85 euro or about $100 dead on what I can get them for here, I nabbed mine for $80 usd. 

@ andersley: Their Eaos class I believe, labeled for Railion going to try for a 1206 to match


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

ScaleModelAddiction said:


> andersley: Their Eaos class I believe, labeled for Railion going to try for a 1206 to match


Yes, they are Eaos in Germany I think. The eaos family have a number of variations - the SZ ones and some others have 'bulging' sides, some have side doors, some end door, or both, etc. The SZ ones are labelled Eas-z, Some are just Eas, Austrian, German and Swiss, Eaos, Hungary has Eaos and Eas-y, etc. The codes are part of the European system denoting various things about the car's max speed, and other items.


----------



## parom (Nov 2, 2010)

ScaleModelAddiction said:


> Don't worry, I'll get plenty of pictures but it'll be about 2 weeks til' my buddy gets back from Germany. Although I seemed to have developed a fascination with the concept of a diesel hydraulic locomotive.
> 
> @parom: You mean like this: http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?Scale=HO&Item=PKOTRNSTS&ID=200843250


This website has an F rating at the BBB, be aware! I almost placed an order with them and then at the checkout they wouldn't provide shipping charges, so that caught my attention and I did some more research on them, apparently they have a bad reputation.


----------



## parom (Nov 2, 2010)

ScaleModelAddiction said:


> Yeah, I'd assume Piko's pricing on their site is MSRP, not what most places would sell them for. Their MSRP for the G1206 is 85 euro or about $100 dead on what I can get them for here, I nabbed mine for $80 usd.
> 
> @ andersley: Their Eaos class I believe, labeled for Railion going to try for a 1206 to match


Could you share what vendor you used for PIKO in the US?


----------



## ScaleModelAddiction (Sep 2, 2010)

I was using wholesaletrains.com, I planned on ordering from them since I can track and cars in the same shipment. Reynauld's costs a little bit more but they deal exclusively in European stuff, have a huge variety, and I think they'd have good CS, but I'll look into it


----------



## parom (Nov 2, 2010)

ScaleModelAddiction said:


> I was using wholesaletrains.com, I planned on ordering from them since I can track and cars in the same shipment. Reynauld's costs a little bit more but they deal exclusively in European stuff, have a huge variety, and I think they'd have good CS, but I'll look into it


I don't know, I am hesitant to order from them after seeing the horrible BBB rating they have and the fact they fail to disclose shipping charges at checkout. I found this site - the prices are almost the same as wholesaletrains and cheaper than reyanaulds.
http://www.euromodeltrains.com/cgi-bin/search_mult.pl


----------



## ScaleModelAddiction (Sep 2, 2010)

@ Parom: let me rephrase that, I used wholesaletrains.com as my refrence until you showed me they have an F rating as the BBB is a very accurate system in my opinion. I don't plan on using them either. I'll check out the site you listed.


----------



## parom (Nov 2, 2010)

ScaleModelAddiction said:


> @ Parom: let me rephrase that, I used wholesaletrains.com as my refrence until you showed me they have an F rating as the BBB is a very accurate system in my opinion. I don't plan on using them either. I'll check out the site you listed.


Oh, OK, sorry I misunderstood you.


----------

